# Length of time Reserve can work full-time??



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Not sure if this has been already asked. Does civil service or the MPTC have any laws/regulations stating how long a permenant civil service reserve can work full time for before being require to attend the F/T academy?


----------



## DeputyFife (Jun 28, 2005)

...That is if the hiring dept. has informed the MPTC of the hire & requested a waiver...I don't think the MPTC has a record or database of sworn certified officers as they do in other states & I'm sure they don't keep track of hours that a reserve works.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

270 shifts without the academy


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

can someone get me some documentation on this...270 shifts was a long time ago


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

i believe they passed a new rule allowing part time officers to work indefinitely.

before you were offered the full time gig 3 times and after that they let you go ?

not sure if i've got my facts strait. just something i heard in training last year


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

I htink that they take each officer's situation on a case by case basis. I know a guy who was a Reserve, got hired full time and has been working almost a year and half without the full academy. He has been scheduled to attend the various academies but budget constraints always seem to pop up and he gets pushed back. So, the department applies to the MPTC for a waiver each time.


----------



## JenL82 (Jun 2, 2006)

We had a few kids in my academy class that were p/t, however prior to coming to the academy they were working full-time on waivers.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

From the MPTC Website (http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=eopster...alcontent&f=mptc_exemption_process&csid=Eeops)



> A temporary exemption may be granted for a period not to exceed 270 days, or until the start date of the next available academy session, whichever occurs sooner, as a result of a documented public safety emergency or other exigent circumstances.


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

Until he's dead or til they find someone better.


----------



## DeputyFife (Jun 28, 2005)

The 270-day rule is not enforced. Again, MA does not have any sort of database of certified officers.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

41/96B


> Upon petition to the department of criminal justice training by the appointing authority, a person appointed to a position on a full-time basis in which he will exercise police powers in the police department of any city or town may be exempted by said committee, in whole or in part, from the provisions of this section prior to his exercising police powers. The requirement that training be completed prior to exercising any police powers may be waived by said committee.]


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

_Upon petition to the department of criminal justice training by the appointing authority, a person appointed to a position on a full-time basis in which he will exercise police powers in the police department of any city or town may be exempted by said committee, in whole or in part, from the provisions of this section prior to his exercising police powers. The requirement that training be completed prior to exercising any police powers may be waived by said committee.]_

Although true in theory, the MPTC will never grant a waiver to someone will no full time academy training. Infact, I had a classmate in the academy that was a full-time officer in another state and on top of that had completed a 16 week federal academy and they made him go back before working full time. I believe Dennis Pinkham is the end all be all when it comes to said waivers and to my understanding he usually denies full time waivers and forces departments to send new hires back through the academy. However, I do know of an individual who came from Vermont and his academy was accepted but they made him go through the reserve academy prior to working, Im assuming to catch him up on Mass Laws, etc. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

Over the years, I've had 2 former LAPD officers, 1 former Las Vegas Metro and 1 former Vermont State Trooper as students in my saturday legal classes at N.E.R.P.I.


----------



## LPD020 (Mar 21, 2007)

I was told that it was 1 year on a waiver while you wait for the next available academy and that after 1 year you can apply for another waiver of 1 year.


----------

